# CPT code for Achilles Tendon Tear



## coders_rock! (Jun 25, 2013)

Does anyone know the CPT code for a repair of a Chronic Achilles Tendon Tear. I want to say 27650, but it states for a rupture, it is not a rupture, it is a tear.

Please help


----------



## espressoguy (Jun 25, 2013)

I think you are on the right track, but since this is a chronic tear, 27654 is probably more appropriate.


----------



## jdemar (Jun 28, 2013)

I agree with 27654.


----------

